# Festplatte bootet nicht



## lernen.2007 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Festplatte, dass es nicht bootet. Ich habe es dann ausgebaut und in einem anderen Rechner angeschlossen. Komischerweise es bootet im anderen Rechner aber in meinen Rechner nicht. Was kann die Ursache dafür sein? Ich warte auf Tipps von Ihnen.


Gruß
erkan


----------



## MiMi (15. Oktober 2007)

Es waere sicherlich hilfreich zu wissen, was das fuer eine Festplatte ist, und was das fuer 2 Rechner waren worin die Festplatte getestet wurde.


----------



## PC Heini (15. Oktober 2007)

Im PC, wo die Festplatte nicht Bootet, wird ein anderes Gerät ( CD/DVD ) als Master gejumpert sein. Setz den Jumper an einem der Geräte um auf Slave und beachte die anschlussreihenfolge.


----------



## lernen.2007 (15. Oktober 2007)

An Jumper kann es ja nicht liegen. Ich habe nur Festplatte angeschlossen, damit ich mir sicher bin, dass es an Jumpern nicht liegt. Es sind ganz normale Rechner. Meins hat 900Mhz AMD Athlon und der andere wo es funktioniert, ist ein alter Rechner Pentium Intel 333Mhz oder so was.


Gruß


----------



## lernen.2007 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

was noch komisch ist, dass kein Piepston zu hören ist. Und in Mainbord leuchtet ein rotes Lämpchen.


----------



## PC Heini (15. Oktober 2007)

Du bist Dir aber bewusst, dass ein eingerichtetes Betriebssystem nicht auf 2 verschiedenen Mainboards funktionieren kann. Jedes MB hat doch andere Treiber und Chipsätze.

Das rote Lämpchen hat die Bedeutung, dass das MB mit Strom versorgt ist. Schau mal im Handbuch nach, was es für eine Funktion hat. Je nach Hersteller kann es auch ein Fehler bedeuten.

Ansonsten musst Du das Betriebssystem auf dem neueren Rechner NEU Iinstallieren.
Vorher Daten sichern.


----------



## lernen.2007 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

bzw. mein Rechner bootet nicht. Mein Bildschirm springt ja nicht an(standby) und ich kann noch nicht mal in Bios.

Gruß


----------



## PC Heini (16. Oktober 2007)

Überprüf mal alle Stecker auf dem MB, so, dass alle richtig fest sitzen. Netzteil stark genug? MB selbst eingebaut? CPU Lüfter dreht? Die richtigen Ram Module drinn?


----------

